
Faster memory comparison in C - feelix
https://macosxfilerecovery.com/faster-memory-comparison-in-c/
======
kwillets
A few notes:

1\. memcmp is in <string.h>

2\. char is not the same as unsigned char

3\. Compilers like to remove loops. Notice how there are no labels, and no
branches, in main here:
[https://godbolt.org/g/DCTBb7](https://godbolt.org/g/DCTBb7) .

4\. There are benchmarks of various methods: [http://0x80.pl/articles/simd-
strfind.html](http://0x80.pl/articles/simd-strfind.html) .

